# corsair H 80 auf gtx 680



## Teasy69 (12. Mai 2012)

Hätte gerne erfahren ob die hydro serie H 80 von corsair als kühlung auf die neue GTX 680 passt. mir ist klar das man dafür die normale Kühlung ab nehmen muss


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2012)

Hi und Willkommen im Forum,

Die Corsair Hydro-Serie ist ausschliesslich zur Kühlung von CPU`s/Prozessoren (Intel oder AMD) vergesehen und nicht für eine GTX 680 oder andere Grafikkarte.
Das Layout der Hydro passt nicht auf das PCB einer Graka.

Zum anderen passt der Kühlkörper nicht auf den Pixelbeschleuniger und durch Abnahme des Kühlers erlischt der Garantieanspruch bei einem defekt der Karte. 


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Ossiracer (12. Mai 2012)

Klar würde das gehen. Du müsstest dir eine andere Halterung fertigen, dann passt das.


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2012)

> Klar würde das gehen. Du müsstest dir eine andere Halterung fertigen, dann passt das.


Wenn man murksen will und die Gewährleistung einer 500 € Karte in den Sand setzen will, dann macht man das so 

oder man nimmt die hier und setzt direkt auf Wakü

http://geizhals.at/de/753825


----------



## Combi (12. Mai 2012)

klar kannste den kühler der h80 befestigen,musst nur ein richtiges montagesystem basteln....
immer die leute,die direkt sagen..geht nicht,kauf ne wakü!!...
warum verkaufen wohl namenhafte hersteller von wasserkühlungskomponenten,gpu-only-kühler,wenn das nicht klappt????!!!
so ne kompaktkühlung ist genau das gleiche..ALSO GEHT ES!

nur wegen ner graka ne wakü kaufen,mit allen einzelteilen....blödsinn...

du musst nur schaun,ob die kompaktkühlung,die abwärme des graka-prozessors schafft....also im idle und unter last,bzw künstlicher vollauslastung (graka-stresstest)...

und du solltest einen 80er oder 40er lüfter die spawas und anderen bauteile,die nicht mit der kompaktkühlung gekühlt werden anblasen lassen...denn die müssen ja auch gekühlt werden..


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2012)

Na dann freie Fahrt den Murksern


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Mai 2012)

Kommt einem doch sehr bekannt vor, oder?

Wasser trifft Luft: VGA-Kühler Arctic Accelero Hybrid ab 29. Mai erhältlich

oder

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Antec Liquid Cooling System H2O 620


----------



## Sammla (12. Mai 2012)

Klappen tuts sicherlich, folgender Link sollte als Beweis dienen:

Nvidia GTX 470 mit Thermalright Spitfire | eBay

Inwiefern solch eine Konstruktion effektiv ist... lässt sich drüber streiten


----------



## Sickpuppy (12. Mai 2012)

An sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht und damals das hier
GTX 480 SLI + Antec 620's Mod
gefunden.
Geht auch was schöner:
Antec 620 mod ony my 470s

und schliesslich ne Zusammenfassung mehrerer:
[Official] NVIDIA GPU Mod Club - AKA "The Mod"

Ich selbst habs nicht gemacht, aber es geht.


----------



## Blutengel (12. Mai 2012)

ludscha schrieb:


> Na dann freie Fahrt den Murksern


 
Geh mal in den Bereich Casemodding, oder andere Bereiche in diesem und in anderen Foren......... 


.... und schau Dir mal an auf welche Ideen diese "Murkser" kommen! 

Wenn Du selbst nicht handwerklich kreativ begabt bist, dann ists besser sich mal zurück zu halten und zu staunen was andere auf die Beine stellen!


----------



## ludscha (12. Mai 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *ludscha*
> ...



Es ist ja nicht so, das ich diese Aussage böse gemeint habe 

Das eine, wie du es nennst, handwerkliche kreative Begabung voraussetzung ist mir auch klar. 

Daran sollte es bei mir nicht scheitern 

Nur wäre mir das Flöten gehen der Garantie/Gewährleistung etwas zu Heikel, wenn mann bedenkt was die Karte kostet. 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Garantie geht nicht bei jeder Grafikkarte verloren, EVGA hat bspw. auch die Garantie aktiv nach wechsel des Kühlers - man muss den Originalen nur gut verstauen, sollte etwas kaputt gehen, setzt EVGA voraus das man die Karte mit Original Kühler einsendet.

Im Endeffekt ist die H80 dazu nutzbar - Individualumbau (Modding) Vorausgesetzt. Die H80 bspw. kann solange die Pumpe/Radiator/Schläuche nicht angetastet werden (sprich nur das Montagekit umgebaut wird) auch ohne Garantieverlust genutzt werden - solange alles professionell gemacht wird ist eine H80 oder auch H100 auch dafür zu nutzen - jedoch geben wir als Hersteller keine Anleitungen hierfür!

Das dies möglich und auch professionell möglich ist hat unser hausinterner Overclocker Jake Crimmins der zudem viele Rekorde und Weltmeistertitel hält bereits letztes Jahr mit einer H70 unter Beweis gestellt:
Blog - Using a Corsair Hydro Series


----------



## Teasy69 (14. Mai 2012)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten . Ist nur so eine Idee Da mir wakus zu heickel sind wegen der dichtigkeit . Ich hatte mir die Gtx 680 mal so von unten angesehen und so überlegt . Weil auf meine Cpu ein H 100 sitzt und der ein befestigungplatte hat wo die abstände der befestigung zu verschieben sind . Die Lüftergroße des h80 scheint mir auch groß genug mit 120 mm


----------



## Ossiracer (14. Mai 2012)

ludscha schrieb:


> Wenn man murksen will und die Gewährleistung einer 500 € Karte in den Sand setzen will, dann macht man das so
> 
> oder man nimmt die hier und setzt direkt auf Wakü
> 
> Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Beast Watercooled Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-680-A1-2-BST-W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Wieso murksen? Wenn man den Kühler tauscht, egal gegen welchen, geht normal immer die Garantie flöten.
Außerdem, wer das nötige Werkzeug hat kann sich da nen schönen Halter basteln, der wohl um einiges schöner ist wie manch Standarthalter (ich zb kann auf div. Fräsen, auch CNC, zurückgreifen)


----------



## Gecekusu84 (22. Mai 2012)

ich habe was gefunden und zwar hier sieht sehr interesant aus Antec Kuhler 620 on my GTX 680, pictures and temps inside


----------

